# Pasadena, CA Ambulance Operator Written Test



## matthewkurt (Feb 4, 2012)

Just got an email for admittance to a written test for an Ambulance Operator for the City of Pasadena Fire Department. Anyone have any idea about this test? Heard anything? Taken it?


----------



## MusicMedic (Feb 4, 2012)

Im Sceduled to take it too! i too am wondering what is on it


----------



## Metfan (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm scheduled for the 16th in the morning. I think it might be similar to fire testings. Auditorium testing and A band people will be in front of everyone for interviews.


----------



## josephd1230 (Feb 7, 2012)

*Pasadena Ambulance*

Hey guys im also gonna be there on the 16th. what are your backgrounds? Im fresh out of EMT school haha


----------



## Big Easy (Feb 9, 2012)

there are multiple test times for the 16th.  i dont know the number of applicants, however, i heard that long beach had a few hundred apply for their AO position and only 33 made it into the A band.

i heard there is 6 full time positions and 3 part time positions for pasadena.

dont expect the test to be like fire.  why would they test you on fire stuff if the position is an EMT position?  expect a test covering the EMT scope.

good luck mates!


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 10, 2012)

Does anyone know if the ambulance operator actually gets to be an attendant, or is it more of a pure medical taxi driver position?


----------



## Level1pedstech (Feb 10, 2012)

To the Mods and the other posters sorry for the thread hijack but I think were over it and can now get back on track with the thread. 

 My original intent was to see what others might be able to contibute to help the first few posters and the others that might be lurking do well on this upcoming test. The AO position is highly desired position not only for the obvious experience it offers but there is also the benefit of having interaction with the fire crews assuming your leaning towards a fire career. Many departments will pull from their intra department resources when it comes time to hire full time sworn personnel. Already being on board and familiar with the department is a big plus,by no means a sure thing but better than some noob off the street

 Of course you will  want to score as high as you can for the obvious reasons but also if it is banded you may not make A band with scores out of the high 90 range. My strategy to prepare for this process if I was testing would be to pay a visit to one of the stations and speak directly to one of the AO's preferably the one who was last hired because they will be the one with the experience and process fresh in their mind. Word of warning if you are not familliar with station visits please ask the last thing you want is to look like a tool right from the start. Do not just show up and expect the crews to welcome you in with open arms,they may but your better off scheduling ahead. Station visits require planning and of course thet need to be done right,showing up at noon in shorts and flip flops will gaurantee you tool status. Once again if you need help just ask PM is okay if your shy.

 You should already be looking ahead to the interview regardless of how well you think you will do on the test. Start thinking now what you need to do to let that panel know you are hands down the best applicant for the job. If you wait till the test scores are in it may be to late.

 Thats about it boys and girls so study hard and be ready because your competition will be. Good luck!


----------



## jgmedic (Feb 10, 2012)

Level1pedstech said:


> To the Mods and the other posters sorry for the thread hijack but I think were over it and can now get back on track with the thread.
> 
> My original intent was to see what others might be able to contibute to help the first few posters and the others that might be lurking do well on this upcoming test. The AO position is highly desired position not only for the obvious experience it offers but there is also the benefit of having interaction with the fire crews assuming your leaning towards a fire career. Many departments will pull from their intra department resources when it comes time to hire full time sworn personnel. Already being on board and familiar with the department is a big plus,by no means a sure thing but better than some noob off the street
> 
> ...




Good advice, but be advised PFD does not have AO's. This is their initial hiring, they are getting rid of the RA's and going to BLS ambos with medic engines. Just didn't want anyone to walk in ask to speak to an AO and look like a tool or get sent to talk to the engineer.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Feb 11, 2012)

jgmedic said:


> Good advice, but be advised PFD does not have AO's. This is their initial hiring, they are getting rid of the RA's and going to BLS ambos with medic engines. Just didn't want anyone to walk in ask to speak to an AO and look like a tool or get sent to talk to the engineer.



 Thanks for the clarification. Are they just now moving to designated ALS engine companies or have they always been ALS capable but as a back up for the RA's. 

 There are so many departments running so many different combinations of crews. My old department had ALS engines but were only in the sytem as ALS when we had a medic on board. Our RA's were a joint AMR and Fire set up,fire provided the rig and an EMT-IV Tech as AO and AMR supplied the medic. We always seemed to have at least one ALS engine company between the four stations. Medic units were also fully capable of backing up first in engine companies for fire support if needed. There were only a few times I can remember the medic crew ending up on a hose line but it was a great resource for a smaller department.


----------



## jgmedic (Feb 11, 2012)

Level1pedstech said:


> Thanks for the clarification. Are they just now moving to designated ALS engine companies or have they always been ALS capable but as a back up for the RA's.
> 
> There are so many departments running so many different combinations of crews. My old department had ALS engines but were only in the sytem as ALS when we had a medic on board. Our RA's were a joint AMR and Fire set up,fire provided the rig and an EMT-IV Tech as AO and AMR supplied the medic. We always seemed to have at least one ALS engine company between the four stations. Medic units were also fully capable of backing up first in engine companies for fire support if needed. There were only a few times I can remember the medic crew ending up on a hose line but it was a great resource for a smaller department.



They've always had assessment engines, but as a cost cutting measure, dropping the dual medic RA and putting 2 medics on the engines.


----------



## HyperSun (Feb 12, 2012)

I took the Long Beach AO test. Got into B band. Before you took the Long Beach test you were asked to sign a document preventing you from talking about the test to other test takers. I figure it would be the same for Pasadena. All I can say is the test was relatively basic EMT stuff. But as I just read, Pasadena doesn't currently have AO's. Anyways goodluck to all of you who are taking the test this coming Thursday, I will be there as well taking it.  So good luck!


----------



## denadog (Feb 28, 2012)

Glendale Fire started their program a little less than three years ago in the same manner that Pasadena is doing now.  At first, there were two Glendale BLS rigs that were first up for every BLS run in the city (through tiered dispatch).  About two months ago, Glendale switched to all Paramedic engines and took all their ALS Rescue Ambulances out of service and switched them to BLS rigs staffed by AOs.  Pasadena may or may not do the same thing but I would expect to run all BLS at first.  Pasadena is one of the best departments in the county and provides outstanding medical care and the best equipment possible.  This is going to be a very fun, busy, and dynamic job with great opportunities for learning and developing as an EMT and a future Firefighter.


----------



## Big Easy (Feb 29, 2012)

just a follow up.  for those of you that tested, how did you do?

my buddy just had his first round of interviews.  he said that 500 applied, 130ish made it to the first round and 50ish will make it to chief's interview.

great opportunity!


----------

